# i bough this



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

hy guys i bough this one for Kiara isn't it cute .
i have the pink one.
http://home.hetnet.nl/~kreamieke/gehaakte%20muts%202_2.jpg


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

That is so cute!! I love the bright colors on the hood!! Perfect for spring!!! :wave:


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG! I love it! Where did you find it?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is super cute!


----------



## jra (Feb 22, 2006)

So cute. :love4: I will bay two to my chis. Where cane I found it? I live in Sweden so I hope the are some site on internet.

Jenny, Anton and Lukas


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

well she lives her in netherland and she make doggy clothes by herself and it's very cheap.

this is her e mail : [email protected] 


and her site http://home.hetnet.nl/~kreamieke/


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

aww bless thats cute, so are the ones on the site,however i cant read neverlandish is that dutch? :?


----------



## katja (Mar 3, 2006)

yes it's from the site and it's dutch.
but maybeyou can also order it from her


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes Crochet is very in right now  Cute !!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Those are very cute


----------



## sunshinegurl015 (Mar 27, 2006)

awwww! too cute :love4:


----------

